# [SOLVED] 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem



## wolfen1086

Ok guys I've been working on cars since I was 5 years old, but the modern stereos are like a old soviet satellite to me so heres my problem.
2008 Ford F150 xlt with a 4.6l gas engine, the radio that came in the truck is one of the double din sized ones with a cd player and the aux port on top of the dash, problem is 94.9 fm will come in fine 98.7 will come in ok, 100.5 is good, but 97.3, and anything above 100.5 is hit or miss, like an old 70's radio without the afc, cd works great, and the aux is great, and using the seek function it WILL NOT find ANY stations, is it going out? 
I have a spare radio I took out of an old S10 blazer,


----------



## jprince526

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

Reception issues ping (2) things that could be wrong, a bad ground or a bad coax connection. Take your meter and set to resistance. Attach one lead to the antenna mast and one lead to the center conductor on the antenna coax lead near the radio. Anything outside of 0-2 Ohms would indicate a problem. Static on multiple stations, similar to white noise, would indicate a bad ground about 95% of the time. Touch your meter lead to the outside metal casing on the input coax connector and the other lead to a solid ground, the meter should be very close to 0 but not more than 2. Anything outside of those parameters would indicate a ground issue. I think we should start here simply because it sounds like the radio is working just fine outside of the reception problem. Don't forget the U shaped Ford radio removal tool, if you don't already have a set.


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

Thanks I'll do that, its not exactly white noise when the stations go out like an old tv set, though its mixed in with the station sometimes, 
Tomorrow I'm gonna get an antenna adapter from either Pep boys or Radio shack who ever's cheaper and test the antenna on a radio after I do what you said.
I'm hoping its the radio cause a new antenna is expensive because I'm not red necking it with one of those universal fits that don't really fit, so a antenna from Ford is $102 and the spare radio need a $20 installation kit
I have the U shaped radio tool, but on this particular one I don't need it its held in from the factory with 4 screws


----------



## jprince526

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

Another option you might look into is getting a interior adhesive windshield mount antenna. They actually work real good. Years ago I shaved my antenna and used one of these as a replacement. I just looked on ebay and they are selling them for $20 with shipping. The wiring is included and it might be worth a shot before spending the cash for a new factory antenna. You might also try snugging up the factory antenna, maybe it has become loose over time. As far as the adapter goes, you might try Walmart first, I know Radioshack is never the cheapest, Ha! 

Hidden Antenna Am FM Radio Stereo for 12V Car Boat RV Bike Motorcycle Truck | eBay

Ebay also has the Ford oem cable and mount new for $28, and the oem mast for $32


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

I gotta pass on those, I prefer the old style that are outside


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

Ok guys heres an update, I removed the antenna and both leads this evening and tested them like post 2 says to and everything is ok, BUT when I put the lead back into the radio I heard a click that I didn't hear when I took it off, and now the radio is a lot better sounding, only thing is now the stereo fades in and out.....Radio?


----------



## jprince526

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

Honestly man, OEM radio's are cheap, I'd just find a similar model on ebay and swap it out.


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

No Need I have a spare radio here , its a Pioneer DEH-P3900MP that I'm gonna test here soon as I get two things, (1) the antenna adapter and (2) an install kit, and after testing I might leave it there , since I'm fully installing it just in case


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2008 Ford F150 Radio problem*

Found the problem, checked the inner with last night it was bent inside the radio itself, so I straightened it as best I could and the stock radio started working , only thing is I installed the Pioneer anyway and now it sounds even better.
So this one is solved the antenna was fine, it was the stock radio


----------

